

Italy’s Troubling Earthquake Convictions - phreeza
http://dotearth.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/22/italys-troubling-earthquake-convictions/

======
tokenadult
Hacker News front page discussion of BBC reporting on this same trial result:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4683657>

